

Apple Launches $0.99 Mac FaceTime App on Mac App Store - pietrofmaggi
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/02/24/apple-launches-0-99-mac-facetime-app-on-mac-app-store/

======
pietrofmaggi
What has surprised me is that it's a paid application.

~~~
latch
I think it's obvious what they are trying to do - they are after first time
app-store buyers. Get people to buy their first app and you've opened up a
whole new level of potential. The first purchase is probably the biggest
hurdle to repeat business...take an app that a lot of people will talk about,
that a lot of people will say is worth it, and charge $0.99.

Maybe I'm reading too much into this, but it seems genius to me.

